# What Did The  Gift Horse Bring You Today!



## 4GSR

A very used pallet jack showed up at my garage door yesterday.  Needs some work, but hey, for free I'm not complaining!


----------



## Martin W

A buddy of mine dropped off a box of scrap steel for my pile. amongst the bits and pieces was a Goodell -PrattCo. No. 188 push pull reamer with 8 very small reamers. I never knew there was such a thing. How old would this be. I have not measured them yet but they range from about 1/16" to about 5/32".
Martin


----------



## Reeltor

4gsr said:


> A very used pallet jack showed up at my garage door yesterday.  Needs some work, but hey, for free I'm not complaining!


I bought a pallet jack when I needed to move a machine.  When buying it I thought that it was a real waste of money as I'll only use it once.  I was sooooo wrong, I use the pallet jack around the shop all the time, it's a real time and back saver.  Get your new to you pallet jack cleaned up and find a home for it in  your shop, before long you'll have many uses for it.


----------



## T Bredehoft

Martin W said:


> Goodell -PrattCo. No. 188 push pull reamer



My father had one of those, in the  '30s. I still have it, still use it, I still use it, much easier for starter holes for wood screws than any powered drill motor. I recently found a complete set of drill bits for it, many were missing after at least 80 years of service.


----------



## Buffalo20

Reeltor said:


> I bought a pallet jack when I needed to move a machine.  When buying it I thought that it was a real waste of money as I'll only use it once.  I was sooooo wrong, I use the pallet jack around the shop all the time, it's a real time and back saver.  Get your new to you pallet jack cleaned up and find a home for it in  your shop, before long you'll have many uses for it.




I bought a new Jet pallet jack, when I bought the new lathe. I would not be without it. Both of my larger mills are setting on the reinforced plastic pallets, with a 1/2" steel plate (same size as the pallet top) sandwiched in between, the mill and the pallet, then bolted the mill to the pallet. Now I can pick up the mill and move it, clean under it and either relocate or replace the mill, to the original place.

Three years ago, I took all of the equipment (except the lathe), out of the shop and did a complete clean out of the shop, "found" lost tools and get about 3, 55 gallon drums of scarf, that was under and behind machines, tool boxes and in unreachable corners. This is a reminder, maybe its time to do it again.


----------



## Johnnybar

These appeared today.  Williams, REX 95, REX aa/aaa, Sterling Circle C and Simonds.  All in great condition...just a little old oil varnish on a few.   I'm set  for 3/16 to 3/8 HSS for a long time now.


----------



## Aukai

Score


----------



## FLguy

Martin W said:


> A buddy of mine dropped off a box of scrap steel for my pile. amongst the bits and pieces was a Goodell -PrattCo. No. 188 push pull reamer with 8 very small reamers. I never knew there was such a thing. How old would this be. I have not measured them yet but they range from about 1/16" to about 5/32".
> Martin


That's a drill. Works OK for quick small drilled holes.


----------



## Nogoingback

One of the machinists at the shop my son used to work at passed away some time ago, and all the employees had an
opportunity to choose tools from his box.   My son  gave me these, which were part of what he chose.  The large square
has no markings and appears shop made, but very nicely.  The small square is a Lufkin No. 138 diemakers square.  I took it apart,
cleaned all the crud out and oiled it up: it's a lovely little tool.  I also got a 2" micrometer standard, which I needed.


----------



## BROCKWOOD

Came across this lot of test fixtures on Craigs List for a good price. Our USPS sucks at package delivery, so I had written off ever seeing these. They were waiting on my porch with USPS Claims Office stickers & the wrong address on them. It's a wonder they could ever get delivered here.


----------



## BROCKWOOD

Impulse buy based on a UTube video I was watching. The Starrett no359

*Precision Universal Bevel Vernier Protractor 

Pretty good condition!


*


----------



## eugene13

I found this on my dog walk this morning, I think it is used in the tool to bevel boiler tubing for welding, the angle is 37 degrees.  Any ideas how to use it?


----------



## BROCKWOOD

Got a couple of multimonitor brackets that I hope to convert to lighting arms, an oiler & a Wohlhaupter UPA5 Boring Head!


----------



## eugene13

A neighbor gave me two of these stainless steel spheres, they are 12" in diameter and have 2 - 1/4" NPTF fittings @ 180 degrees, i was thinking about building one of those Ancient Greek steam spinner things or maybe a Van de Graf generator, any Ideas?


----------



## Diecutter

eugene13 said:


> A neighbor gave me two of these stainless steel spheres, they are 12" in diameter and have 2 - 1/4" NPTF fittings @ 180 degrees, i was thinking about building one of those Ancient Greek steam spinner things or maybe a Van de Graf generator, any Ideas?


My vote is for a Hero's engine.


----------



## pontiac428

eugene13 said:


> A neighbor gave me two of these stainless steel spheres, they are 12" in diameter and have 2 - 1/4" NPTF fittings @ 180 degrees, i was thinking about building one of those Ancient Greek steam spinner things or maybe a Van de Graf generator, any Ideas?



If I stumbled on something like that, I'd put Tesla coils in my front yard.  I could do my own lightning show for the 4th of July and scare the living crap out of the package thieves.


----------



## f350ca

Got a new neighbour about a year ago. Had a great one before, was worried some snowflake would be moving in. Turns out I struck gold, he's a heavy duty mechanic that works at the northern most mine in the world, close to the top of Baffin Island. He's Im guessing 20 years younger than me, so strong as an ox, which comes in handy, fishes, hunts, atv's builds stuff, couldn't be beter. Then Friday he says he's going with a friend to look at an atv someone is selling at an estate sale. Calls me over to his garage to see what he got. A wooden machinist chest fairly full of stuff he's never seen before. As we're going through it he keeps saying you may as well take that and that and that.
Ended up with a Lufkin planer guage, Lufkin radius guage sets, those parallels that wedge the work down in the vice, Starret Last Word indicator, cylindrical square, some other type of square, v blocks, HSS blanks, wiggler, etc etc etc.












Now thats a neighbour

Greg


----------



## hman

You've got a really fine and generous neighbor there!


----------



## Just for fun

Sounds like you scored!


----------



## Nogoingback

Christmas at the Nogoingback household:  a new blade for the cutoff saw, a few All Industrial toolholders, a couple of HSS threading
tools and a air driven pencil grinder!


----------



## mmcmdl

As seen on TV , they have to be GREAT !  Not needing anything from the fat man dressed in red , my son gave me these as I requested . I'm going to plug'em on in and see what they'll do . I'll report back .


----------



## mmcmdl

Impressed with the lights , not so much the garage .


----------



## mmcmdl

They are amazing , well worth the $$$$ after looking after darkness .


----------



## hman

I bought one of these and "deconstructed" it.  The 3 panels run on relatively low voltage, so I felt safe mounting them separately and running extension wires to them.  One of them  now provides light above the back door of my shop.  The other two illuminate the sidewalk that leads across the rear to the compressor "shed" to its doorway.  LOTS of light - they even illuminate a good part of the back yard.


----------



## eugene13

My engineer friend Bill dropped this off at my shop yesterday, it's from an early Ford Pickup and just the right size for my rat rod.


----------



## Cadillac

Friend asked if I wanted some brass rod or he was gonna scrap it. Said heck yeah don’t scrap it and he even dropped it off. Turns out about 100’ of good usable 5/16 rod in various lengths.


----------



## sdelivery

mmcmdl said:


> Impressed with the lights , not so much the garage .


No, that's a real garage not a machine show shop.....just imagine the stuff hidden around the next corner!


----------



## Nogoingback

Cadillac said:


> Friend asked if I wanted some brass rod or he was gonna scrap it. Said heck yeah don’t scrap it and he even dropped it off. Turns out about 100’ of good usable 5/16 rod in various lengths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 362077



I wish my friends were like yours...


----------



## Nogoingback

My son's girlfriend picks up stuff from time to time off the free listings on Facebook.  They picked up a few boxes of
stuff described as "tools", which turned out to be a mixture of tools and hardware, odds and ends and just plain junk.
They came over last night and we sorted it out.  My son gave me these:  taps and dies, a few scruffy reamers and 
a very nice Starrett 91-A in perfect condition.


----------



## Cadillac

Nogoingback said:


> I wish my friends were like yours...


Looks like the boys girl is a keeper!


----------



## Nogoingback

Cadillac said:


> Looks like the boys girl is a keeper!


She is, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## eugene13

My friend Bill Gifted me this Mitutoyo Universal Bevel Gauge, I think of it as a very precise angle finder.  I've never had the need for one of these, but I'm sure I'll find a way to use it.  It has a vernier scale so you can read in seconds, and I think the clamp in the lower left is to attach it to a height gauge.  Any instructions for it's use or advise will be appreciated.


----------



## T Bredehoft

If it's   Starrett it can be used to set to five minutes and perhaps fractions thereof, (if you're eyes are good enough).


----------



## Janderso

My neighbor is a retired machinist. His dad was a machinist.
Gary and his brother are cleaning out the old shop. He has already given me a #3 Greenerd Arbor Press.
Yesterday he brought me a pile of dirty and rusty reamers..
I cleaned them up. They are sharp, not chipped or worn at all.
We all know how much reamers cost.

I have the following brands and sizes, all made in the US.

5/32 CTD Cleveland
3/16 Standard Tool
1/4 R&T, Keystone Reamer and tool co.
9/32 Morse Drill and Mill
5/16 Alvord Polk Tool co.
3/8 CTD Cleveland
7/16 Alvord Polk
1/2 Morse USA
1/2 keystone Reamer &Tool co
5/8 Alvord Polk


----------



## pontiac428

The gift horse brought me a massive mill vise, on the order of 8-9" and a lot heavier than a sack of concrete. Looks good, needs new jaws made and a general clean up. The drill marks it has are small and inconsequential. The price is indeed quite right!

Can anyone tell me anything about this big guy?


----------



## 7milesup

pontiac428 said:


> The gift horse brought me a massive mill vise, on the order of 8-9" and a lot heavier than a sack of concrete. Looks good, needs new jaws made and a general clean up. The drill marks it has are small and inconsequential. The price is indeed quite right!
> 
> Can anyone tell me anything about this big guy?


Not sure if this helps but here is a link to Vintage Machinery....


			L. W. Chuck Co. - Publication Reprints - 8" Mogul Swivel Base Milling Machine Vise | VintageMachinery.org
		


Here is more of a history from Vintage Machinery.   http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=4783&tab=3

$180 for a 1940's vise seems like a lot of coin for that era, so they must be good.


----------



## pontiac428

At 140 lbs, it's a monster. Thanks for the links, very helpful. Looks to be a high quality vise, so I'll clean it up, give it a shot of paint, and put it to use instead of letting it sit on the floor in the corner somewhere.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment L-W Chuck Co Vice Brochure.pdf


----------

